# Sistema de sonido Dolby Digital (explicacion)



## capitanp

Sistema de sonido Dolby Digital

*Capítulo: Introducción* 

También llamado DD, AC3 (Audio Code 3), SR-D (Dolby Spectral Recording Digital) o DSD (Dolby Stereo Digital), es un sistema de codificación digital de sonido que permite el almacenamiento de hasta 6 canales de sonido totalmente independientes en una sola señal.

El hecho de ser digital (formado por datos binarios) lo dota de total independencia entre cualesquiera de sus 6 canales, a diferencia del Pro•Logic. Su sistema de codificación es un sistema de compresión sin pérdidas perceptibles, al mismo tiempo; es decir, reducen el volumen lógico de datos digitales mediante algoritmos informaciónrmáticos de forma que el resultado codificado y posteriormente decodificado sea idéntico perceptivamente a los datos originales sin codificar.

*Capítulo: Canales*

Estos son los 6 canales que ofrece el DD:

  - C: Un canal, llamado Central (Central Channel), se encuentra detrás de la pantalla (en pantallas proyectadas, como en el cine) o por encima o por debajo (de pantallas de televisión), y se destina a reproducir la mayor parte de los diálogos de la cinta (por esta razón también se le llama Canal de Diálogos o Canal Principal, ya que es el más utilizado).

  - L,R: Dos canales, llamados Frontal Izquierdo (Left Front Channel) y Frontal Derecho (Right Front Channel), detrás de la pantalla (proyectada) o a los lados (televisor), proporcionan la acción en pantalla (por eso, junto con el C, reciben el nombre de Canales de Pantalla).

  - LS,RS: Dos canales, llamados Posterior Izquierdo (Left Surround) y Posterior Derecho (Right Surround), localizados, en el cine, en las paredes laterales y parte de la trasera (se utilizan una fila de altavoces para ambos canales, a 2 o más metros de altura) y, en el caso doméstico, se sitúan dos únicos altavoces a los lados del espectador, a 20º por detrás de su horizontal. Estos canales son utilizados para definir un ambiente sonoro tridimensional que envuelva (surround) al espectador (también se llaman Canales de Ambiente o de Efectos).

  - LFE: Un canal, llamado Canal de Frecuencias o Efectos Bajos (Low Frequency Effects) es utilizado para reproducir las frecuencias más bajas que los otros altavoces no pueden reproducir. Su colocación en el cine es detrás de la pantalla y al lado o por debajo de los altavoces principales, y en casa es bastante libre (ya que en los límites del espectro el oído humano no localiza bien la fuente de los sonidos), siendo recomendable su colocación a nivel de suelo (hay quien prefiere situarlo en una esquina para que todavía sea mayor su amplitud, al rebotar las ondas en suelo y paredes).

Los canales L, C, R, RS y LS tienen los cinco el mismo rango de frecuencias, de 20 Hz a 20 kHz, mientras que el del LFE va de 20 Hz a 120 Hz.

En realidad el LFE no es un canal íntegro, sino que se le considera un canal de refuerzo que no es necesario (en cine sí lo es) pero sí altamente recomendado. Por eso cuando una grabación en AC3 contiene los 6 canales no se le llama DD 6, sino DD 5.1, donde el "punto 1" representa el canal de subgraves; del mismo modo, cuando este canal no está presente se indica con la terminología DD 5.0. A pesar de esto la mayoría de amplificador domésticos compatibles con Dolby Digital (curiosamente más los de gama baja y media que los de alta), cuando detectan una señal AC3 sin LFE se encargan de filtrar las frecuencias bajas de los otros cinco canales y enviárselas al subwoofer (altavoz de subgraves). La razón por la que los decodificadores de gama alta no lo hacen es porque en cierta manera esto deforma el sonido original y el resultado no es tan puro, aunque muy realista.


*Capítulo: En el Cine *

En las películas cinematográficas, los datos del Dolby Digital vienen integrados directamente en la cinta. Se encuentran en el lateral izquierdo del filme (mirando hacia pantalla), concretamente impresas en los espacios que hay entre los orificios por donde el proyector arrastra la cinta (hay 4 agujeros por fotograma en cinta de 35 mm). La representación impresa de los datos del Dolby Digital son píxeles negros y transparentes, y en el centro de cada cuadro hay el logotipo de la doble-D (que no contiene datos). Para leer estos datos digitales el proyector tiene que estar equipado con un LED (diodo emisor de luz), con una vida útil de unas 10.000 horas, que pasa por los bloques y proyecta la imagen en un dispositivo fotosensible que la capta y analiza, convirtiéndola en señal eléctrica
Binaria, que se envía al decodificador Dolby Digital para transformarla en sonido multicanal y amplificarla.

Para que el lector pueda interpretar bien los datos la superficie de la cinta tiene que estar limpia, ya que cualquier partícula ajena a la cinta puede causar errores de lectura. Para asegurar la correcta lectura cada bloque se escanea tres veces, y el sistema escoge la imagen más limpia. El tiempo también deteriora la cinta, y por tanto cada vez se producen más errores de lectura durante la proyección; de hecho es muy probable que se produzcan errores de lectura, pero el decodificador ya está preparado:

La señal contiene un 50% de datos redundantes como sistema de seguridad. Además, cuando el decodificador se encuentra con uno, dos o hasta tres bloques de datos contiguos ilegibles, se repite en lugar de éstos, el último bloque decodificado correctamente. El oído humano no nota esta repetición (correspondiente a 1/96 parte de segundo por bloque), pero sí notaría un corte sin sonido. Pero cuando el número de bloques contiguos erróneos es igual o superior a cuatro, el sistema cambia automáticamente a la pista analógica Dolby SR, siempre integrada en la cinta. Si los siguientes bloques siguen siendo ilegibles el sistema pasa a Long Revert Mode (Modo de Reversión Larga), y continua reproduciendo la pista analógica durante 30 segundos más antes de volver a intentar decodificar la digital. Así que en un cine Dolby Digital se están leyendo constantemente ambas pistas, la digital y la analógica, por si falla.
El momento del cambio de digital a analógico se puede identificar fácilmente, ya que normalmente suena un fuerte estallido agudo, o hay un cambio brusco en el volumen de sonido y su calidad; todo esto debido al cambio de programa en el proceso digital del decodificador; pero con este sistema de seguridad la sala nunca se queda sin sonido. Además, en el hipotético caso de fallo en el proceso del SR, se puede pasar a pista Dolby A-Type, también presente en todos los procesadores, o a Mono como ultimísima alternativa.

Otro sistema de seguridad de que están dotados los procesadores cinematográficos Dolby es el sistema de Bypass. Si la corriente principal falla, el sistema pasa a Bypass Mode, o si se produce un error interno en la circuitería que pudiera poner en peligro la señal de salida. Este sistema permite seguir decodificando los datos, pero en vez de amplificar y enviar los 6 canales a sus altavoces correspondientes , solo utiliza una tarjeta amplificadora, mandando los 6 canales de audio a los altavoces de pantalla, resultando en una señal monoaural. El sistema es automático, pero también se puede activar manualmente en caso de que, por ejemplo, un altavoz imprescindible falle.

Los decodificadores cinematográficos Dolby son evolucionables, es decir, si en algún momento hay algún aspecto de las pistas que cambia, para adaptar a los decodificadores se incluye el software en el principio de la cinta que requiere esos cambios, desde donde se cargará y actualizará. De esta manera el firmware del procesador se actualiza automáticamente sin necesidad de asistencia técnica.


----------



## POLI

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Sistema de sonido Dolby Digital
> 
> *Capítulo: Introducción*
> 
> También llamado DD, AC3 (Audio Code 3), SR-D (Dolby Spectral Recording Digital) o DSD (Dolby Stereo Digital), es un sistema de codificación digital de sonido que permite el almacenamiento de hasta 6 canales de sonido totalmente independientes en una sola señal.
> 
> necesidad de asistencia técnica.





Te hago una consulta porque viendo este post me surgio la duda , ¿realmente todos los satelites de los sistemas 5.1 responden apartir de 20 hz ????  porque por lo que vi hasta ahora parece dificil pensar que esos pequeños satelites puedan reproducir frecuencias de 20hz que el espectador pueda apreciar....


----------



## Danielv

20 Hz? que va no creo, y si los produce sera en movimiento silencioso. yo tengo un provador de señal y mi sistema a 40 ya no hace ni ruido, tengo un altec lansing! y a esa frecuencia nada nisiquiera el bajo. se mueve un pokito y el sonido es minimo, pero los satelites nada.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnicdeso

Normalmente en los equipos domesticos con satélites, la señal viene cortada por encima de 100 Hz, derivando las frecuencias inferiores al Subgrave.

Ello permite no averiar los satélites con sus pequeños altavoces de 2,3, o 4 pulgadas.

De todos modos el amigo CapitanP describe los componentes en una sala de cine moderna, en la que posiblemente los Satélites profesionales son capaces de desarrollar frecuencias subsónicas sin problemas, ademas de tener una artilleria de subgraves capaz de moverle los empastes de los dientes  a cualquiera. 

De todos modos creo que ya se está trabajando en el 7.1 y en el 9.1. Imagino que será una ampliación de canales respecto al archiconocido 5.1.

Personalmente el alarde de potencia y resolución de los cines es exagerado. No hace falta tanto volumen para ver a Tom cruise o a los artistas de pacotilla del celuloide. 

La gente debería quejarse por las exageraciones.


----------



## jechu094

lo que pasa con los graves de 20hz es que estan diseñados(creo yo) para que se sienta la vibracion solamente porque no se si lo saben pero el oido humano escucha desde 20hz hasta 20000hz.

aparte si con 5.1 y es mas con 6.2 se escucha excelente ¿para que 7.1 o 9.1?, soy amante del sonido pero no me parece que se deva hacer sistemas de estos ,¿donde poner tanto bafle en la casa?, mejor deverian mejorar los 5.1 para que suenen mejor o por lo menos tengan mas potencia por canal porque ahora te dicen que tienen ponle 1000w pero en el total, deverian hacerlo por canal o diseñar parlante que sean mas sensibles al vatiaje y que suenen mas duro

por mi parte a mi me gustaria un parlante de 26" que responda con 30w y que suene bien bacano como si le conectaras una entrada de 600w


----------



## gaston sj

muy interesante capitanp.. 

me gustaria saver mas de equipos de cine .. tanto en transductores como en  equipos electronicos.. y todo lo que utilizan.


----------



## MGustavo

Excelente explicación!.. Lo de los cines no tenía ni idea.

Saludos!


----------



## Leann

para que j*****ca queremos un sonido con 6 salidas independientes si solo escuchamos con 2 (dos) oidos
es como querer ver una pelicula en 10 dimenciones!!:|


----------



## djgarrido

muy bueno el post, es interesante ver como el antiguo 5.1 sigue dandole duro al tema, yo en casa tengo el 2.3 hecho por mi claro a loa bestia, com 120W RMS tiembla todo.


----------



## nacamza

Leann dijo:


> para que j*****ca queremos un sonido con 6 salidas independientes si solo escuchamos con 2 (dos) oidos
> es como querer ver una pelicula en 10 dimenciones!!:|



la idea de los 6 parlantes es rodear al espectador logrando la sensación de estar inmerso en la película. no solo escuchas los sonidos sino que también identificas en el lugar que se produjeron


----------



## Leann

nacamza dijo:


> la idea de los 6 parlantes es rodear al espectador logrando la sensación de estar inmerso en la película. no solo escuchas los sonidos sino que también identificas en el lugar que se produjeron



andara este sistema para mi family game??'


----------



## eaag

wow muy bueno, pero creo que ya hay de 7 canales no?


----------



## tlahuac24

asi es yo eh encontrado 7.1 y 7.2 pero son receptores no hometheater y la vdd suenan muy cañon


----------



## fenixdy

muy buena la explicacion que das, yo quiero un sistema asi jeje para que se escuchen ls pelis como en elcine, o los sonidos de los juegos de mi consola seria genial, con una pantalla plana de 42 pulgadas estaria genial, pero primero tengo que trabajar y poder comprar eso jaja


----------

